# iMac G5 : il faut absolument installer la mémoire par PAIRE : +38% à xbench



## Red Leader (20 Septembre 2004)

voilà les chiffres du iMac G5 1.8GHz

->http://translate.google.com/transla...64-bit+128-bit+xbench&hl=fr&lr=&ie=UTF-8&sa=G

Xbench mémoire essai iMac G5 1,8GHz - en MO/s

Configuration
64Bit - 256MO
128Bit - 1GO
2x64Bit - 1,25GO

Système Fill
1664,16
2231,49
1625,25

Système copie
750,36
1041,32
861,25

Stream copie
1217,79
1615,10
1255,89

Stream Scale
1250,43
1657,52
1251,27

Stream add.
1439,19
1781,15
1423,78

Stream Triad
1461,27
1794,59
1441,0

même si on ne peut transposer ces chiffres directement au niveau applicatif, il est évident qu'on améliore sensiblement les performances en installant les DIMMs par paire

la barette PC3200DDR :
36¤ la 256Mo, 74¤ la 512Mo et 290¤ la 1Go sur rue-montgallet.com
(et 176¤ le disque 250Go SATA Hitachi)


----------



## nikolo (20 Septembre 2004)

on le sait deja qu'il faut installer des barettes par paires et ce depuis les G5. Apple l'a même redis lors de l'annonce de sortie de nouvel imac G5. faut s'informer un peu


----------



## Red Leader (20 Septembre 2004)

Oui ben tu devrais appliquer toi-même tes bons conseils :

si tu t'étais bien informé, tu saurais que

1/dans le PowerMac, il est *obligatoire* d'installer les modules par paire

2/dans le iMac, contrairement à ce que tu impliques, c'est différent :
- à l'inverse du PowerMac G5, on *peut* installer un seul DIMM, ou deux DIMMs différents

3/c'est *uniquement depuis la publication de la developer Note*, que nous avons la *confirmation officelle d'Apple* que mettre 2 barettes identiques, augmente les performances, mais sans savoir dans quelle proportion.

Or c'est important car on n'en tire pas les mêmes conclusions si c'est +1% ou bien +50% !

4/la seule nouvelle information que j'annonce dans mon post,c'est la *différence chiffrée * qui à ma connaissance, n'était pas connue avant la publication le 17 par PPCNUX.de

Si tu avais ces chiffres avant eux, tu aurais du les publier.

Si tu ne les avais pas, alors la prochaine fois réfléchis avant d'écrire, merci.


----------



## nikolo (20 Septembre 2004)

2/dans le iMac, contrairement à ce que tu impliques, c'est différent :
- à l'inverse du PowerMac G5, on *peut* installer un seul DIMM, ou deux DIMMs différents

j'en doute ?? donne un lien ou info de ce que tu avance.


----------



## minime (20 Septembre 2004)

Voir la Developer Note : « _If *only one DIMM* is installed, the memory bus is 64-bit. If *two non-identical DIMMs* are installed, there are two 64&#8211;bit memory buses. If *two identical DIMMs* are installed, the memory bus is 128-bit. Identical DIMM pairs have the same size and composition and provide the fastest and most efficient throughput._ »


----------



## r e m y (20 Septembre 2004)

Bien sûr NICOLO que dans l'iMac G5 on *PEUT* n'installer qu'une seule barrette... la meilleure preuve (sans avoir besoin de donner un lien quelconque), c'est que la config de base ne comporte qu'UNE seule barrette de 256 Mo !

Faut t'informer un peu!


----------



## FloX (20 Septembre 2004)

La différence de perf avait deja été constaté sur le forum macbidouille  Par contre le gain évolué est d'environ 30 %.


----------



## Red Leader (20 Septembre 2004)

ben flox pourquoi ils viennent de passer ma news sur macbidouille alors?

http://www.macbidouille.com/niouzcontenu.php?date=2004-09-20#9547

par contre je leur ai signalé que non j'ai pas reçu mon iMac G5
j'aurais bien aimé, mais j'ai pas encore commandé!


----------



## FloX (20 Septembre 2004)

Red Leader a dit:
			
		

> ben flox pourquoi ils viennent de passer ma news sur macbidouille alors?
> 
> http://www.macbidouille.com/niouzcontenu.php?date=2004-09-20#9547
> 
> ...


Mouais bizarre, en fait le constat avait été fait avec lefossoyeur qui est un de premier a avoir recu son imac


----------



## Red Leader (20 Septembre 2004)

ah oui, tu peux nous donner le lien où lefossoyeur a publié la comparaison chiffrée avant PPCNUX.de?

lefossoyeur a bien trouvé une différencede 30% *en activant le mode maximum* pas en changeant de config mémoire!


----------



## FloX (20 Septembre 2004)

Red Leader a dit:
			
		

> ah oui, tu peux nous donner le lien où lefossoyeur a publié la comparaison chiffrée avant PPCNUX.de?
> 
> lefossoyeur a bien trouvé une différencede 30% *en activant le mode maximum* pas en changeant de config mémoire!


Effectivement tu as raison, il a juste publié un bench sous xbench de sa machine  

Parcontre tu peux t'exprimer sans agresser les gens avec qui tu discutes.


----------



## dani (20 Septembre 2004)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je n'ai pas d'expérience dans l'interprétation des chiffres, je suis encore sous iMac Dv G3 400 SE
et j'attends comme beaucoup la livraison de l'iMac G5 (pour ma part en 20 pouces et visiblement mal configuré car j'ai choisis d'équiper le deuxième slot par une barrette de 1 go qui était en promo à l'apple Expo pour 169 euros.
Donc me voila donc équipé, dès réception de ce splendide iMac G5 en 1,25 go

J'espère avoir une mauvaise interprétation de  ces chiffres car je me sens assez (genoux par terre)
de voir que les chiifres d'un iMac équipé de sa seule barrette d'origine d 256 mo donne des meilleurs résultats qu'un iMac de 1,25 go "pour système fill", "Stream add", "Stream Triad"
Pour les autres cas, cela semble assez proche.


POUR L'INSTANT - JE SUIS DECU DE MON CHOIX MEMOIRE

CE QUE JE COMPRENDS C'EST QUE (256 +1 GO)  FAIT JEU EGAL AVEC (256 MO)

Ditess moi svp que je me trompe.


----------



## Red Leader (21 Septembre 2004)

"agresser" est un peu exagéré en ce qui me concerne

j'ai répondu un peu séchement disons, à cause du ton ironique et moqueur de tes messages #7 et #9
tu as même ajouté des smileys  pour bien faire comprendre que mes messages te faisaient rire.

Ma réaction est donc très très mesurée, je crois qu'on est quitte non?


----------



## FloX (21 Septembre 2004)

Red Leader a dit:
			
		

> "agresser" est un peu exagéré en ce qui me concerne
> 
> j'ai répondu un peu séchement disons, à cause du ton ironique et moqueur de tes messages #7 et #9
> tu as même ajouté des smileys  pour bien faire comprendre que mes messages te faisaient rire.
> ...


Nan nan le but n'était pas de me moquer de toi, loin de là. J'ai souvent le tord d'ajouter des smileys dans mes phrases pour un oui ou pour un non, si je voulais me moquer j'aurais mis ca  
Et oui on est quitte


----------



## Luc G (21 Septembre 2004)

dani a dit:
			
		

> POUR L'INSTANT - JE SUIS DECU DE MON CHOIX MEMOIRE
> 
> CE QUE JE COMPRENDS C'EST QUE (256 +1 GO)  FAIT JEU EGAL AVEC (256 MO)
> 
> Ditess moi svp que je me trompe.



Ne te prends pas la tête avec la vitesse de pointe éventuelle de ta machine. Tu verras que ton imac ira vite par rapport à ta machine actuelle et c'est ça qui compte. Avec 1,25 Go de RAM, tu iras plus vite qu'avec 256 Mo, d'autant plus que tu ouvriras plus d'application et/ou des documents plus gros.

Et le jour où tu trouveras que ça ne va pas assez vite, tu remplaceras ta 256 par une autre barrette de 1 Go, Apple aura sorti tiger et ton imac accélérera encore sans que tu aies besoin de le changer : elle est pas belle la vie !   

Il ne faut pas se prendre la tête sur des écarts que je veux bien croire exacts mais qui ne correspondent pas toujours (c'est un euphémisme) au ressenti qu'on a de la machine. On n'est jamais en configuration optimale mais ton imac G5, tout aussi mal configuré qu'il soit, ira bien assez vite pour que tu le trouves génial, au moins un certain temps  (en informatique, tout est relatif, surtout quand on prend le temps en variable).


----------



## Red Leader (21 Septembre 2004)

@dani

tu ne te trompes pas, mais il y a de l'espoir :

1/la différence entre 256Mo et 1,25Go est négligeable et surtout les *applications* tourneront bien plus vite avec 1Go de +!

2/par contre tu peux acheter *chez le même fournisseur, une deuxième barrette de 1Go identique* et là tu auras la performance maximale (jusqu'à +38%)
voir la news macbidouille pour + de détails

la bonne nouvelle c'est que les deux accélérations se cumulent!


PS : si la barette n'est plus en promo, attends quand même de faire de nouveaux tests, car on ne sait pas encore ce que donneront les 38% au niveau des applications.


----------



## dani (21 Septembre 2004)

GOLDWAY.COM
1 GO DDR 400 : 413 EUROS  AIE !...........AIE  !  ET RE.AIE !

A Nouveau, je viens de regarder mon bon de commande, je l'ai bien payé 169 euos le samedi 4 septembre à leur Stand de ce cher Apple Expo.

Mais pourquoi, j'en ai pas pris deux ?

et de + sur macbidouille vers la fin dz l'article

Copié coller
De plus, il s'est aperçu que l'iMac G5 est encore plus intolérant avec la mémoire qu'un PowerMac G5 dual 2,5 GHz. Sur 6 barrettes Kingston fonctionnant parfaitement dans le PowerMac, une seule a accepté de fonctionner sur l'iMac.
Plus ennuyeux, mais il faudra attendre une confirmation. L'iMac n'a pas accepté de passer en 128 bits avec deux barrettes (en théorie) identiques de la marque Micron.

Je ne sais pas quoi penser........................
Y'a plus qu'à attendre.

Une semaine de plus, et avec ce document pdf developper, j'aurais agi autrement, seulement le taux d'apple finance à 2,9% sur 20 mois ne durait que le temps de l'expo.


----------



## sergio (21 Septembre 2004)

Comment est ce que l'on sait si l'iMac fonctionne en 128 lorsqu'il a une paire de barrettes memoires identique ???   C inquietant l'histoire des barettes Microns !!!! 
Merci


----------



## r e m y (22 Septembre 2004)

sergio a dit:
			
		

> Comment est ce que l'on sait si l'iMac fonctionne en 128 lorsqu'il a une paire de barrettes memoires identique ??? C inquietant l'histoire des barettes Microns !!!!
> Merci


La réponse est sur www.macbidouille.com


----------



## Red Leader (22 Septembre 2004)

réponse de fred dans les news macbidouille

Je pense avoir un test simple :
A taper dans le terminal:
ioreg -p IODeviceTree -n memory -S | grep "ram-bus-width"

Sur un iMac G5 avec 2 barrettes identiques ça donne
"ram-bus-width"= <00000080>
Bien entendu c'est de l'héxa, donc ça fait 128.

Je n'ai pas eu l'occasion de voir les résultats sur un iMac d'une config différente (déjà le premier c'est un membre des forums qui a gentiment exécuté cette commande, voir le thread "xBench d'iMac G5 1,8GHz" dans le sous-forum Hardware), mais je serais bien étonné de voir autre chose que
"ram-bus-width"= <00000040>


----------



## Gabi (23 Septembre 2004)

dani a dit:
			
		

> Sur 6 barrettes Kingston fonctionnant parfaitement dans le PowerMac, une seule a accepté de fonctionner sur l'iMac.


J'ai commandé deux barettes de 512 marque... Kingston.


----------



## dani (23 Septembre 2004)

attention, j'ai repris en "copié coller" quelques lignes de l'article paru sur Macbidouille
Ce n'est pas dit que ce type de mémoire aura oui ou non des problèmes pour tous les iMacs
Faut attendre

C'est comme le bruit du disque dur, ce n'est pas dit non plus que tous les iMacs auront le même problème.

Il est possible qu'une mise à jour corrige les petits soucis de jeunesse dont (encore une fois ) ne sont pas forcément pour tous.

I y aura un bel iMac 3 révison 2 dans ((((((disons 6 mois))))) (tiger inclus)
et vive la révision 3 qui gommera les défauts de la révision 2
et vive la révision 4 qui gommera les défauts de la révision 3
J'arrête là, 

Petits incidents, on corrige, autres petits incidents, on corrige etc....
C'est comme çà qu'on progresse


----------

